# SAMe



## Guest (Jun 3, 1999)

Has anyone heard of this new supplement? It stands for S-adenosylmethionine. It is a natural compound in our body and plays an important role in every living cell. FYI, look up http://st3.yahoo.net/sccpharm/same.html<br[/URL] />I ordered the Nature Made SAMe and took two pills today and unbelievably, I do feel a little looser. It is a bit expensive (20 pills for about $22-25) but some people would gladly pay out the gazoo to feel good huh?I'm going to give it a shot and see what happens--Tell me what ya'll's thoughts are--I don't support any certain brand, by the way. There are quite a few companies that are now making SAMe--I just happen to find the Nature Made first.


----------

